# Comment désactiver la carte graphique d'un Macbook Pro?



## patulacci (17 Août 2013)

Bonjour!

J'ai un soucis assez important avec mon *Macbook Pro 15" début 2011*. Ma carte graphique *AMD Radeon 6490M* est morte. Au début j'avais juste des problèmes d'affichages maintenant au démarrage après le logo Apple j'ai un écran bleu avec des lignes horizontales. C'est un problème connu sur les _6490M_, _6750M_ et aussi les HD _6970M_ des iMac 27" qu'Apple s'engage désormais à réparer gratuitement. L'ordi est hors garantie et je ne peux pas mettre 500 euros dans sa réparation.

La solution est de désactiver totalement la carte graphique. Je ne peux pas utiliser *gfxCardStatus* car l'ordi ne peut carrément pas booter. 

J'ai bougé les drivers ATI/AMD de 
	
	



```
/system/library/extensions
```






 vers un autre dossier maintenant le Macbook boot normalement sur le chipset Intel HD 3000, c'est parfait sauf que les drivers de cette carte ne sont plus installés j'ai donc des bugs graphiques, pas d'animations, impossible de regarder des vidéos, saccades, impossible de modifier le profil d'affichage, le contraste, pas de touches clavier pour régler la luminosité, l'écran ne se met pas en veille lorsque je ferme le Macbook etc

Ma question est : Peut-on désactiver la carte 6490M définitivement et utiliser uniquement la Intel 3000 avec les drivers de celle-ci? Ça me sauverait la vie, je suis actuellement à l'étranger pour quelques mois et c'est la GROSSE galère!

Merci d'avance!

MBP 15" début 2011
Intel Core i7 2,00Ghz
AMD HD 6490M & Intel HD 3000
16 Go DDR3
SSD 240 Go
OSX 10.8.4


----------



## MacSedik (17 Août 2013)

patulacci a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> J'ai un soucis assez important avec mon *Macbook Pro 15" début 2011*. Ma carte graphique *AMD Radeon 6490M* est morte. Au début j'avais juste des problèmes d'affichages maintenant au démarrage après le logo Apple j'ai un écran bleu avec des lignes horizontales. *C'est un problème connu sur les 6490M, 6750M et aussi les HD 6970M des iMac 27" qu'Apple s'engage désormais à réparer gratuitement.* L'ordi est hors garantie et je ne peux pas mettre 500 euros dans sa réparation.
> 
> ...



Je comprend pas. Apple prend en charge les 6490M ou pas ? 
va voir Apple c'est quand même aberrant cette situation un Mac qui a 2 ans et déjà une CG HS...


----------



## patulacci (17 Août 2013)

Pour le moment Apple va remplacer uniquement les Radeon HD 6970M des iMac 27" (cf cette news d'aujourd'hui) J'ai envoyé un mail au support et pour le moment aucune consigne concernant un changement des Radeon HD 6490M alors que c'est exactement le même problème


----------



## MacSedik (17 Août 2013)

Je te conseille de passer quand même dans un Apple Store par exemple car pour moi c'est inadmissible d'avoir une machine aussi limitée alors qu'on l'a payé justement pour ne pas avoir ce genre de limitation!! de plus tu es dans ton droit car c'est un vice caché !! j'ai eu un remplacement de ma NVidia 8600M GT à l'époque 3 ans après l'achat du MBP par Apple mais il a fallut attendre une note de leur part pour prendre en charge la réparation. donc je pense qu'Apple est repartie pour un tour avec les Radeon...


----------



## patulacci (17 Août 2013)

MacSedik a dit:


> Je te conseille de passer quand même dans un Apple Store par exemple car pour moi c'est inadmissible d'avoir une machine aussi limitée alors qu'on l'a payé justement pour ne pas avoir ce genre de limitation!! de plus tu es dans ton droit car c'est un vice caché !! j'ai eu un remplacement de ma NVidia 8600M GT à l'époque 3 ans après l'achat du MBP par Apple mais il a fallut attendre une note de leur part pour prendre en charge la réparation. donc je pense qu'Apple est repartie pour un tour avec les Radeon...



Je suis passé dans un Apple Store ils n'ont pas encore de consignes au sujet des MBP. Le sort s'acharne parceque j'avais eu le pb de la Nvidia 8600 que j'avais fait réparer à 400 sans me faire rembourser par Apple  Wait & see


----------



## ChookyChrome (9 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous.
Je me suis inscrit sur le forum en voyant cette discussion car j ai exactement le même problème.
J'ai un MacBook Pro 15 pouces début 2011 dont la carte graphique AMD Radeon 6490 M est morte en juillet dernier, donc après la fin de la garantie..
Bilan : 567 euros de réparation.
Me lançant dans ma première année d'études supérieures, je me passerais volontiers de dépenser autant d'argent pour la réparation d'un appareil qui n'est absolument pas censé avoir un tel problème au bout de seulement 2 ans si on se fie à la qualité et à la fiabilité prônée par Apple.
Donc si vous avez du nouveau, merci de m'en faire part.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## patulacci (10 Septembre 2013)

ChookyChrome a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Je me suis inscrit sur le forum en voyant cette discussion car j ai exactement le même problème.
> J'ai un MacBook Pro 15 pouces début 2011 dont la carte graphique AMD Radeon 6490 M est morte en juillet dernier, donc après la fin de la garantie..
> Bilan : 567 euros de réparation.
> ...



Bonjour!

Malheureusement je n'ai pas trouvé de solution à mon problème à part désactiver un .kext (voir le lien sur le forum Apple) Ça ne fonctionne pas trop car j'ai énormément de mal à booter et quand j'y arrive je change tout de suite le mode graphique sur gFxstatuscard (ça plante une fois sur deux à ce moment là). J'ai tellement appuyé sur le bouton power pour rebooter à chaque écran bleu que ça a flingué mon SSD Corsair qui n'est plus détecté par le Macbook Pro (ou tout autre ordi). Cette histoire commence à me faire péter un boulon  J'espère que Apple va offrir un programme de changement de leur matériel défectueux, ce n'est pas normal après à peine 2 ans d'utilisation pour un ordinateur acheté plus de 2000. Si en octobre rien n'a bougé de leur côté je vends mon Macbook Pro.


----------



## Davidq (10 Septembre 2013)

Sinon il y a un petit logiciel que j'utilise qui s'appelle gfxCardStatatus 2.3 qui se loge dans ta barre en haut à côté de l'horloge et qui t'informe en permanence de laquelle des deux cartes est utilisée fonction de l'application.

C'est sa fonction première.

La seconde c'est de pouvoir choisir de rester sur le chipset intégré au lieu de basculer sur la carte graphique, ou le contraire, dépendant de l'itinérance ou pas.

Ca pourrait faire le job pour ton problème, non ?


----------



## boudmimo (9 Octobre 2013)

Salut a tous j'ai exactement le meme probleme avec mon macbook pro de 2011 et je me demande reelement quoi faire le jeter a la poubelle ou le vendre a bas prix la c'est grave un mcp core i7 de 2000 Hs au bout de deux ans en sachant que je viens de changer ma batterie a 130 euro la c'est le comble 
Vous n'avez pas de nouveau pour voir si apple prend en charge le blem de cette carte graphique? Mtn je boot une fois sur 20 si sa continue je ne vais plus l'eteindre


----------

